# Signing smaller and farther towns instead of larger and closer



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Isn't it because Burgas (or rather neighbouring villages) is kind of a seaside resort, so it's famous and many people are likely to be travelling to there?


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Portalegre (pop. 16k) signed instead of Castelo Branco (pop. 35k) on the A23 in Portugal:

https://www.google.pt/maps/@40.3802...4!1sPENaJ2-NAl8h-XXRzrlEhA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
https://www.google.pt/maps/@40.4349...4!1sWSrV0VfVYLlky5-BIxenLQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Both cities are provincial capitals, but honestly I see no logical reason for this, since Portalegre is smaller, least important and it's not directly served by motorway.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> On the Italian A22 they apparently signpost only Modena, even when you're already close to Verona.
> 
> Even worse in the other direction: only Brennero signposted when Verona is just around the corner.
> 
> Apparently they pretty much ignore Verona on the A22, even though it's the largest city and the most important junction along it.


Motorway A22 is called the "Modena-Brennero" following its endpoints. That's why only Modena and Brennero are used as control points: it is basically the same as signposting North and South.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Signing Püspökladany on the "4" near Albertirsa :cheers:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Signing Vranje instead of Leskovac on the A1 Motorway in Niš 


https://s18.directupload.net/images/210501/vsmg9ljc.jpg


----------

